# Stickshot slingshot shooting, single band shooter



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

One of the simplest projectile firing devices you can make. Takes literally five minutes to make and is capable of shooting very accurately with a variety of projectiles.
I used the new single band style of Dgui's and a super simple stickshot type I've recommended in the past for beginning builders and survivalists alike.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

it wont play bill


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Marcus I went to the utube page,, and it is still processing so give it a few bill must have just uploaded it

LGD


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

ok matey will do


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It may be a little bit before it plays... youtube is doing a site maintenance thing as I write this.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

no worries ,looking forward to seein it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, this thing finally works! Youtube is finished with their site maintenance.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

THanks for that.. I would be interested to see pics of the band set up, once you get it established. I never thought of just spliting one fat band a bit for the pouch attachment...Great Idea!!

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be interested to see your further trials with this. I have had some trouble with blow-back with single band shooters, but not when using double band shooters even when the two bands have the same attachment point. If you have any comments about blow-back problems, I would love to hear them.

By the way, I could not really tell, as your hand was out of the frame when you were shooting. But you did not mention twisting the pouch. Are you twisting the pouch when you shoot with the stick shot?

I always find your videos to be interesting and helpful. Thanks again.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charles, I really have never had a blowback (rts). I do hold thumb up (pouch is about 90 degrees from straight on with this setup), don't know if it really makes a difference or not... would probably have to do some real tests using the basic slingrifle setup to find out for sure.
One thing I do know for sure though, using an extended fork with a real nice roundover, like the stickshot in the video has, makes for a lot smoother shooting weapon... and could be one of the reasons I've never had an RTS.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

looks great bill


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

excellent idea and vid


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

More stick shooting, please ...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

What a Great Video, I saw this first thing this morning and after viewing this stick shooter you have given me the idea to rig one up for my cane.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Charles, I really have never had a blowback (rts). I do hold thumb up (pouch is about 90 degrees from straight on with this setup), don't know if it really makes a difference or not... would probably have to do some real tests using the basic slingrifle setup to find out for sure.
> One thing I do know for sure though, using an extended fork with a real nice roundover, like the stickshot in the video has, makes for a lot smoother shooting weapon... and could be one of the reasons I've never had an RTS.


Thanks, Bill! This is yet one more thing I should have a look at.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> Thanks, Bill! This is yet one more thing I should have a look at.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Charles I'm sure with your inquisitive and inventive mind you'll have it "singing a song" will quick!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I think it's about time I give this a real go, all I can do is intuitive shooting with it ... watch this space. And thanks Bill.


----------

